# Fault code 01309 Power steering Module



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Had the car MOT and serviced today and was made aware of the following fault code when I picked it up.

01309 Power steering control module (J500) Sporadic 004 No signal communication 008 impulse signal.

I've reset it and it hasn't come back as yet.

Any ideas on what would cause this. Steering seems fine?

Cheers.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Haven't you checked the mileage and date when the problem occurred? Unexplainable errors are sometimes related to low voltage on an old or drained battery. Put the two together and you may have the answer.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

TT-driver said:


> Haven't you checked the mileage and date when the problem occurred? Unexplainable errors are sometimes related to low voltage on an old or drained battery. Put the two together and you may have the answer.


It's quite a new fault. I've been doing some research and my steering has knocked now and again so I'm thinking it could be steering rack related. I get a clunk sometimes if I revise steer, like reviser into a parking bay. I'll keep an eye on it and see how it goes. I've seen prices of £1300 to replace it so won't be looking forward to that if it's the case.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Causes for noises from the steering are:

- sticky polyurethane stoppers around the pistons of the front shock absorbers
- the upper bearings of the Mac-Pherson struts 
- the steering rack itself.

The latter is the least likely cause according a technical bulletin from Audi. And it is the most expensive one to repair.

If the fault is sporadic and the noises aren't, then I wouldn't be so sure that one causes the other.
You may want to check all the wiring and plug/sockets connected to the steering rack.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

TT-driver said:


> Causes for noises from the steering are:
> 
> - sticky polyurethane stoppers around the pistons of the front shock absorbers
> - the upper bearings of the Mac-Pherson struts
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi, bringing up an old topic but did this get resolved or has anyone had the error with the noises and been able to fix it?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd recommend running a Google search for the fault and going through the Ross Tech wiki. Good place to start.

Google search "Ross Tech xxxxx" where xxxxx is the fault code and it should give you a link directly to that code in Ross Tech.


----------

